# Albanian: fletë  gjethë



## yannalan

Persendetje! I
Is there any difference betwenn these words : *gjethë/fletë?* Are they totally synonyms .? 
Falemindërit§


----------



## L'irlandais

Well notwithstanding that I haven’t even a rudimentary understanding of Albanian, I think *fletë* means sheet (of paper), while gjeth = leaf - plural *gjethe* (without the umlaut) means foliage.  
Indefinite plural *gjethë (leaves of a book? maybe)
*
In English sheet and leaf can be synonymous depending on context.  Depends, I suppose on your context.


----------



## yannalan

Well on an herbal tea package both names are employed about plants....


----------



## L'irlandais

Can you post an image?


----------



## yannalan

No, it is difficult to scan. But in te text they speak about "fletë hithre"' and "gjethet  e hithres" (hithre= nettle).


----------



## nimak

fletë hithre = _nettle's leaf_
gjethet e hithrës = _the leaves of nettle_

*Gjethe* means "_leaf_", and *fletë *means "_leaf_" but also "_sheet (of paper)_".


----------

